# Need quick help on ATV tires



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I need advice with tire sizes on a Honda trx 400 ex. The OEM tire size for this bike, had 20 inch tires on the rear and 22 inch tires on the front. So that is a 2 inch ratio. I bought a screaming deal on some paddle tires that are 21 inch. I had a bent rim up front so for the heck of it I bought some new rims and tires to replace them just for the dunes. I messed up and bought 21 inch front tires. So my question is, Do I need to maintain that 2 inch ratio? I called and asked if I could run down and exchange the tires to 23 inchers, they said ok. Before I make the trip I want to get some input from some experienced riders on what they would do? Do you run the same size tire front and rear? or stay with the OEM spec? Or do you go more extreme than that?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

with a 2wd it doesnt matter. If your looking for the best hook up and top speed at the dunes then your tire size and sproket size can make a huge difference. If you pm Hound Inc he can help out alot on the right tire size and gear ratio to make the 400ex move.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for your input. I did end up going to a 23. I talked it over with rocky mountain and they agreed with you. They said I might see a alittle difference in a tilt forward if any. But the front isn't as improtant as the rear as long as it isn't dramatic size difference. With the bigger tires I should have more of a balloon effect for floatation up front.


----------

